# WANTED:sony crx175e2 firmware



## lunatic0815 (9. Juli 2002)

Also ich such die firmware für nen sony crx175e2, laut bios (auf der verpackung wird er ausgezeichnet als crx175a2. Ich kann keine firmware updates dafür finden.... kann wer helfen?


----------



## Vitalis (9. Juli 2002)

Schau mal ob Du da was findest:

http://www.cdr.cz/rekordery/cdrekordery_c.html#Sony
ftp://ftp.vaio.sony.co.jp/pub/vaio/download/W-D09-U42-0/CRX175E_FW11b.exe


----------



## lunatic0815 (9. Juli 2002)

danke, aber die kenne ich schon. Leider gibt es da auch nichts für meinen brenner. Ich brauche das Update, weil der neuere CDRs nicht mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit bebrennt.


----------

